# 007 backs Anti Badger cull campaign!



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

A HOST of well-known characters, including 007, M, an Avenger, Prince Vultan, Judge John Deed, a Prime Minister and a lion-hearted star, have backed a campaign against the badger cull in Gloucestershire.

Actors behind the characters, including Sir Roger Moore, Dame Judi Dench, Joanna Lumley, Brian Blessed, Martin Shaw, Anthony Head and Virginia McKenna OBE are among more than 100 celebrities, scientists, naturalists, veterinarians and leading animal welfare and conservation groups to have signed a statement calling on the Government to stop the cull.

The joint statement reads: "We the undersigned ask the government to stop the badger cull and to implement instead the more sustainable and humane solution of vaccination, improved testing and better bio-security."
Two pilot culls intended to test the safety, efficacy and humaneness of culling badgers could begin any day now for a period of six weeks in West Somerset and West Gloucestershire.

Other well known names on the list include: Brian May, Chris Packham, Bill Oddie, Michaela Strachan, Simon King, Mark Carwardine, Alexandra Bastedo, Marc Abraham, Jilly Cooper, Ian Redmond.............

Gloucestershire news, views & business listings from Gloucestershire's Community | This is Gloucestershire


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

No disrespect intended but maybe if they had stood up & shouted a few months back then the bill would never have gotten through...... 

Better late than never is not an option in this instance.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> No disrespect intended but maybe if they had stood up & shouted a few months back then the bill would never have gotten through......
> 
> Better late than never is not an option in this instance.


I think most of them have been campaigning all along MB, Brian May, Simon King, Chris Packham, Bill Oddie have been particularly vocal.

Some of those celebs also put their name to another letter to the Govt in 2012 >>

We sign our name against the badger cull with celebrities in the Guardian 31st August 2012 « Conservatives Against Fox Hunting

I don't think they know what else they can do to get the Govt to see sense. The ministers responsible are so ignorant & arrogant that they wont even listen to the overwhelming scientific concensus or the sustained public opposition to the cull.

.


----------

